# Police Officer Jay Sheridan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Jay Sheridan



Limon Police Department
Limon, CO


*Limon Police Department*
*Colorado*
End of Watch: Wednesday, March 9, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, March 9, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Officer Jay Sheridan was shot and killed as he and other officers served a fugitive arrest warrant at approximately 6:10 pm.

As the officers entered the mobile home where the subject lived the man opened fire on them, fatally wounding Officer Sheridan. Two other officers on the scene remained in another room in the home and called for assistance.

The subject was found dead from a self-inflicted gunshot wound later in the evening after a SWAT team made entry into the home.

Officer Sheridan had served with the Limon Police Department for six years.

Agency Contact Information
Limon Police Department
100 Civic Center Drive
PO Box 9
Limon, CO 80828

Phone: (719) 775-9211

_*Please contact the Limon Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Sheridan.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

RIP Officer Sheridan. May god bless your family and fellow officers.
On another note, WTF. Seems like every day we are getting slaughtered while serving arrest warrants. Be careful ladies and gentlmen we are at war.


----------

